# Bite on wingbud



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 22, 2018)

My brother found a female subadult Tenodera sinensis. I looked closer at her and realized that she had a bite mark on her wingbud. It looked like she was bitten by a cricket or other mantis. It was still an open wound, so I put honey over it to keep any infection from entering the wound. I am kinda worried though... Is the bite mark going to affect the developing wings? Is she going to have trouble molting to adult?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm not sure MantisGirl13!           The reason I'm replying is because I also found a mantis out side but the weed-eater had chopped off a leg and made a tiny gash on its back and enbedded a tiny piece of grass in its back by the gash. I put honey on the wounds and fed it some too then returned it to the weeds.... I hope it will be ok.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 22, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> It was still an open wound, so I put honey over it to keep any infection from entering the wound.


This helps to seal off wounds by mantids? Interesting, I didn't know that.



MantisGirl13 said:


> Is she going to have trouble molting to adult?


I hope not. but i don't know,Can you show a picture?


----------



## River Dane (Aug 22, 2018)

@Little Mantis Honey really is a miracle, isn’t it?

@MantisGirl13 Pictures would help, but based on what you described, she probably will have deformed wings. I once saw my mantis jab herself in the eye, but she looked unharmed. With her next molt, however, it revealed a brown spot where she got poked.

I don’t think she will have trouble molting, though, unless she suffered some other injuries.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ok. Thank you! I will try to get some pics, but she is untamed and is hardly ever still, so it will be hard to get a clear picture.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 8, 2018)

How did she do? Is she still alive and well? Did she molt? Just curious!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah, want know too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2018)

She did molt, she is a healthy adult with full, undamages wings that is determined to take the head off of every prey item in front of her!!!!!! I even got to watch the molt!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 9, 2018)

Cool. I always  love to see them molt and good the bite did not deform her wings.


----------



## River Dane (Sep 9, 2018)

Congratulations on the adult molt! Glad to hear she made it out unharmed and is eating well.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks! I am happy that she molted well.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mh987 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congratulations!  I'm really happy for you!  Molts are always so nerve-racking (at least I'm).


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 9, 2018)

Glad she was a great molt-er!


----------

